# a piece i composed for garklein recorder



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Feedback welcome! Always looking to improve, and I'd love to compose more recorder music....so give me all the advice you got!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

That was some experience! The range felt uncomfortably high as it progressed, so I had to turn the volume way down. My head kind of hurt, but I think I'm more sensitive to that range than normal. Would it be played live in a room or purely in recording?


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks! Yes it is quite uncomfortably high pitched, sorry about that! Originally it was supposed to be performed live, but the live premiere is postponed to early 2021.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

a little bit about the piece


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Brilliant piece and performance, congrats! I really like all the different sounds you were able to get out of the garklein, a perfect choice for this kind of work. My favourite parts were the glitchy distorted bits, very powerful and violent sound. Even though the actual sound material and compositional techniques are different, I get a bit similar feel from your work as I do from some of the political works by Nono, especially his _como una ola de fuerza y luz_. Maybe it's because you deal with similar topics in your work as he does, at least judging from the name of your piece, but both works also have this primitive and raw energy in them, or at least that's how I hear it.

Also congrats on getting featured in scorefollower's page!


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Oooh thanks! Yeah Nono sounds different, but I'm glad it has a similar feel! He's one of my favourites.


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

Your piece puts me in mind of an experience I had during my days working in a mental institution. 

In 1968, I took a rock band I had put together at McLean Hospital - where I was working as a music therapist - to a Jimi Hendrix concert at the Boston Garden. After Wild Thing, he segued into The Star-Spangled Banner on solo guitar, embellishing the melody with an astonishing array of warlike sounds, utilizing feedback and other techniques. 

There was no need to announce that this was a protest against the war; it was obvious. The effect was extraordinary, to put it mildly.

Listening to your piece, I wonder what you felt composing and recording it, and what effect you hope it will have on others.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks so much Paul! Sounds like it was actually quite effective in that case.

The piece was composed after police raids and attacks on journalists who were reporting on war crimes carried out by Australian soldiers in Afghanistan, and after witnessing the violence and harm caused by the state against reporters and protesters here when the public expressed disapproval of Australia's war crimes I wanted to make a little piece where I could dump my feelings and express my disapproval of modern policing in how it is a dangerous force against freedom of speech and freedom of assembly. 

The other big thing that inspires all my music—not just this piece—is people. I get inspired by people that I know first and foremost, the things that they like and the things they can do. This is a piece which sounds the way it does because of how amazing the recorder player is and the things he likes to do on his instruments. Without people to play it, there'd be no music and no platform to share the stuff we love and the people we admire.


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

*Music takes up where words leave off.* 
The old adage (I imagine having been conveyed in every culture since the beginning of time) is a good reminder of what a blessing it is to be able to express ourselves and communicate with others through *music*.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

